# Japanese Vending Machines



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

One of the many nice things about riding in Japan is that no matter where you are, there is always a well stocked vending machine close by. Here are a few interesting ones along my rides recently. 

The first one is a rice machine that sells rice in 10 kg bags. The next one has hot food, pretty amazing to drop in some coins and get hot fries a few minutes later. Always popular Boss Coffee.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Vending Con't*

Late night ride and all the drug stores are closed, no problems with this machine, ahhhh happy family life! If you stuck out, there is always a little Sake or beer available to get you through the hard times.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*My Favorite*

Nothing like a little "Calpis" after a hot ride.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Is the boss...*

Tommy Lee Jones??


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hell some of the vending machines I've seen on TV and online show people buying everything from iPods to DVD's and other electronics. Who needs a person running a counter when you can have a machine drop something down the hole for ya!?


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

There are also machines that sell Whiskey, and others that sell girls panties.

Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Fried food from a vending machine. What a wonderful world we live in.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the English used in the far east. I definitely prefer casual frozen foods to serious formal frozen foods. In Korea they have a drink called Pocari Sweat. Come to think of it, it might actually be a Japanese drink.


----------



## rep (Nov 30, 2005)

The famous sports drink Pocari Sweat is available in both Japan and Korea.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, I miss those vending machines. There was a 50km loop from my house in Fukui that had my favorite climbing fuel (MATCH soda) in a vending machine right at the base of a 8km climb, totally in the middle of nowhere. I've seen everything from handles of whiskey to porn and sex toys to hot corn soup in a can in those machines. Never seen one of those rice ones though!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

last time I went to Belgium we saw vending machines about 1/2 the size of that row of green ones, that had _everything_ in them


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

One of the best things about Japanese vending machines is the many non-sugar tea drinks that are available, like oolong tea and green tea.

The hot canned coffee drinks are awesome too, cold (iced) coffee drinks are great for the summer. I'd definitely pick one over a cola as a mid-ride "pick up" drink. Unfortunately not available black AFAIK.

Japanese frozen treats and ice creams are excellent too, especially anything labelled "milk" flavor.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

fredstaple said:


> Nothing like a little "Calpis" after a hot ride.


You've got to watch how you say that one. Anyone want some cow piss?

Good stuff though.

Paul


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

10kg bags of rice? Well at least they'll never get stuck like those 2 oz bags of chips.


----------



## stumblemumble (Sep 8, 2010)

CleavesF said:


> 10kg bags of rice? Well at least they'll never get stuck like those 2 oz bags of chips.


 Really.
Somebody jump on that hot food dispenser idea in the US. You'd make a killing. I'm surprised McDonalds hasn't run with that here.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

stumblemumble said:


> Really.
> Somebody jump on that hot food dispenser idea in the US. You'd make a killing.


In the 1980s there was a hot food vending machine in one of the Navy barracks I lived in. It sold hot canned chili, spaghetti-Os, beans+franks, etc.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Vending machines would be great to have around on rides when you have your sweet racing rig out and you don't want to lock it up to grab some water or something (though in Japan I guess theft isn't as big of a worry as here in the US).

When I was in Japan BOSS coffee was my favorite, they even had a plain black style "BLACK BOSS" and an espresso. Mmmmm...


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

racerx said:


> Tommy Lee Jones??


I noticed that too. Hilarious!


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

fredstaple

hope everything is ok with you in japan


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Thank you*

All well. I was on the bike when it happened, very scarry to have the world shake like it did. I feel so sorry for those who have lost so much just north of here.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

The _happy family life_ machine made My desktop cause I'm all about that.


----------

